# pdisk et la table des partitions



## daffyb (29 Octobre 2001)

J'ai un petit problème avec pdisk et la table des partitions. Je m'explique :
même en mode root il m'est impossible d'éditer la table des partitions de mon disk (disk0). Il me faut ruser, du genre booter sur une installe linux.
En fait, lorsque je veut éditer cette table, pdisk me retourne : "The map is not writeable."
C'est cool de me le dire, mais comment je la rends WRITEBLE ?
Je ne savais même pas qu'elle pouvait être UNWRITABLE.
Merci pour le coup de main...


Ma conf :
iMac 700
256 Mo
X.1 (MàJ Sécurité)
9.2.1
XDarwin 1.0a3
Xfree86.....


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Octobre 2001)

Euh T'essayes de faire quoi, là, exactement ?


----------



## daffyb (29 Octobre 2001)

ben j'ai un disque de 60 Go, avec 5 partitions.
Je veux en avoir plus que 4. Voilà.
Je l'ai fait, mais pas avec pdisk de macOS X...


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Octobre 2001)

Pour changer les partitions sur un Mac, tu es obligé d'initialiser le disque.


----------



## archeos (29 Octobre 2001)

Il y a une méthode un peu plus simple, avec Disk utility. Tu ne serai pas un pciste mal converti, par hasard, à te compliquer la vie comme ça ,


----------



## daffyb (29 Octobre 2001)

Merci pour l'insulte !
Non, je ne suis pas un PC iste mal converti;, désolé. 
Je vous explique exactement de quoi il s'agit.
Imaginez un disk de 60 Go avec les multibles petites partitions apple, plus une partition de 45 Go, une autre de 10, une autre de 20 Mo, une autre de 256 Mo et une autre avec le reste (4,5 Go).
Bon, voilà. Les trois dernières sont pour linux. OK ?
celle de 20 Mo, c'est le bootstrap, 256 = Swap et 4,5 Go = Ext2 pour linux.
Imaginons, que j'en ai marre de linux, ou que je veuille récupérer mes 4,7 Go pour OS X. Je fais comment sans tout initialiser ?
J'utilise pdisk, comme ton bon utilisateur unix. Mais, là, ça marche pas. Pourquoi ?  Que nous a fait Steeve encore, pour qu'on ne puisse pas bidouiller cette table des partitions ?
Voilà....

Daff

P.S. : Je suis encore sous le choc, d'avoir été traité de pc-iste, mais je ne suis pas rancunier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2001)

Ca n'aurais pas un lien avec le montage du disque?
Normalement ca devrais marcher si le disque n'est pas monte...
si tu veux le faire avec le pdisk apple, tu peux booter en single user sur le cd d'install. Pareil pour linux.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2001)

Moi j'ai réussi à le faire à partir de mon disque de bootage!!!

j'ai utilisé une version de pDisk pour os 9 et je n'ai pas eu de problèmes de map.

Voici le fameux fichier:  (pris sur le site de MKlinux)
pDisk.hqx

Bonne chance!


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Octobre 2001)

Oula Vot' pdisk, ça fait peur, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vous envoie sur Unix, Linux & OpenSource


----------



## DaTa (29 Octobre 2001)

pdisk sous 0s X je sais pas, j'ai jamais essayé et ai pas envie là, mais je l'ai fait il y a pas longtemps sous OS 9, avec une version de pdisk livré sur une install linux, sans problème.
je crois me souvenir qu'il y a 2 modes de fonctionnement, 1 pour essayer et 1 pour éditer. donc si c'est ça, passe en mode edit avant d'éditer tes partitions, sinon tu ne pourras pas les écrires.


----------



## DaTa (29 Octobre 2001)

voilà, j'ai finalement réouvert pdisk sous os 9, et la commande dont je parlais, c'est
_r toggle readonly flag_
(dans les top level command)

j'espère que ça peut t'aider


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2001)

Si tu as pas envie d'essayer pdisk d'os x, c'est pas grave tu es libre, personne t'obliges ;-)
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## citron (29 Octobre 2001)

Est-ce que tu essayes de faire un pdisk  depuis macOSX qui sur une partition qui est sur le même disque physique que la table de partition que tu veux modifier?

Si c'est le cas c'est il me semble normal que  tu ne puisses pas éditer la table de partition.

Quand tu boot sur une install Linux ton system tourne sur le CD et donc pas sur le disque de la partition à modifier!

En bootant en OSX depuis un dique externe ou un CD le pdisk fonctionne surement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2001)

C'est pas ca que j'avais dit plus haut? ;-)
Je pense aussi qu'il ne faut pas, comme pour fsck, que le disque soit monte, et que des fichiers soit ouverts, pour editer la table des partitions.
je pensais que le pdisk de macos x, c'etait le meme que celui de linux au niveau source, parce que la c'est du mach-o comme binaire...
en tout cas on peu avoir les sources...


----------



## DaTa (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par William:
*Je pense aussi qu'il ne faut pas, comme pour fsck, que le disque soit monte, et que des fichiers soit ouverts, pour editer la table des partitions.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
moi en tout cas sous mac os 9, j'éditais avec pdisk sur le disque à éditer, ce dernier était donc bien monté. Les modifications étaient prises en compte au redémarrage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2001)

Bon, daure ou j'ai pas fait la manip, mes commentaires sont a prendre avec des pincettes ;-)


----------

